# يا ترى ممكن



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ترى ممكن .........  تثبيت هذا الموضوع ....  أم لا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225379


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن طبعاً 

يا ريت يكون التنبيه على تثبيت المواضيع المهمة عبر الرسائل الخاصة لكي يشعر البعض بالتمييز.

سلام المسيح


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكرك جدا ، يا ملك يا ابن الملك المسيح 
الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك 
كل سنة وحضرتك بألف خير وسلام


----------



## بايبل333 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن يتحذف الموضوع داة:t30:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ممكن يتحذف الموضوع داة:t30:




*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ممكن أوى 
مش قصدك الموضوع دة *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3359689#post3359689​

:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

*بامانه ياريت ده موضوع راااائع
ويكفي انه لقداسه البابا اولا
وثانيا انه من تجميعك ياحبيبتي

ياااارب يتثبت يااااارب
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

انا احتجججججج
ومحدش يسالنيي لييه عشان مش عارفه بس نفسي احتجج:act19:


----------

